# Baron Hill Mansion, Beaumaris - Jan 2011



## evilnoodle (Jan 9, 2011)

Baron Hill is an estate in Beaumaris, Anglesey, named after the hill on which it stands. It was established in 1618 by Sir Richard Bulkeley, as the seat of the influential Bulkeley family , who were originally from Cheshire, until William Bulkeley was appointed Deputy Constable of Beaumaris Castle. He then married one of the daughters of Gwilym ap Gruffydd ap Gwylim, a local big cheese, and began the accumulation of land and public offices, which eventually lead to the Bulkeley family being one of the largest landowners in Anglesey.

The house was built in 1618 during the reign of James the 1st and was re-modelled in the Neo-Palladian style in 1776. 

King Edward VII visited Baron Hill and had tea on the terrace in 1907. Shortly after this, during WW1, death duties soaked up the family fortune and made it impossible for the family (by then called Williams-Bulkeley) to continue to maintain the house. They were forced to move into more modest accommodation nearby.

Baron Hill was then used for storage until WWII, when it was converted into a billet for Polish soldiers. Apparently the old house was so cold at night that the Poles burnt down part of the building in the hope that they would be transferred to warmer accommodation, but this backfired on them, as they were re-housed in colder wooden huts in the gardens.

The house has remained unused since the fire and this is how it looks today.

Visited with ceejam and Judderman62.

Gatehouse/gardeners house..







The Mansion..































Stables..
















Gardens..






Thanks for looking


----------



## ceejam (Jan 9, 2011)

I really liked this place, totally wrecked but very intresting.

Here are my pics from the day. 

The lodge






The main house
















Interior and really nice features 































The well and pump







The stables 






The walled gardens











How big is this tree ?...






I think this may have outgrown its pot....






And finally a bit of graff..







Ta for looking


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 9, 2011)

Cool stuff, looks a very nice place that


----------



## Tigger (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice - quite sad to see it in such a state!


----------



## cuboard (Jan 9, 2011)

looks really intresting! nice and decrepit


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 9, 2011)

This is fabulous, Noodle & Ceejam...just my favourite kind of explore. Love all the odd, remaining features. Cheers.


----------



## nelly (Jan 9, 2011)

Beautiful photos.


----------



## mookster (Jan 10, 2011)

Oooh that's fantastic!


----------



## evilnoodle (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, people


----------



## night crawler (Jan 10, 2011)

Wish I had know about that place when I was up there. Not sure I'd want to run into th edog in the green coat though.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 10, 2011)

Really lovely place! Kind of reminds me of Rougham Hall that I visited recently. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lady Grey (Jan 10, 2011)

A really beautiful place.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 11, 2011)

Awesome place! Cheers for that!


----------



## hnmisty (Jan 18, 2011)

What a cracker! Cheers


----------



## tonypony (Jan 19, 2011)

That’s my favourite old mansions, and this one is beautiful, i must get up there for a visit


----------



## RichardH (Jan 19, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Wish I had know about that place when I was up there. Not sure I'd want to run into th edog in the green coat though.



Dogs in green coats are ok. It's the ones with orange eyebrows which you have to watch.

Excellent set of photos. Love the trees.

I have crossed all the Poles off my Christmas card list.


----------



## 0xygen (Jan 19, 2011)

Really lik this place especially the way nature has taken over.

Excellent pics!

-0xy


----------



## ceejam (Jan 19, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Wish I had know about that place when I was up there. Not sure I'd want to run into th edog in the green coat though.



What run into dognoodle ?, she would probably drown you, "lick lick lick" she is the biggest daft dog you could ever meet, just looks scary.....
she is my little baby.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 19, 2011)

ceejam said:


> What run into dognoodle ?, she would probably drown you, "lick lick lick" she is the biggest daft dog you could ever meet, just looks scary.....
> she is my little baby.



I can confirm this - recently there wasn't a square millimetre of my face that she had not licked at least 5 times. Dognoodle is adorable


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 19, 2011)

OOh and I've just realised I have not put my images from the day up so here I am to put that right - but forst some images snaffled from tinterweb of what it looked like in better days:












time for a social gathering
























Sadly as far back as the 1950's it already looked like this
















​


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 19, 2011)

Now for my images from the day




























Huge tree in the grounds - maybe a giant redwood ?






















I loved this place, such a shame to see it in this state, mind it has sat empty for 65 years.​


----------



## LittleMadam (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh wow, what a beautiful building, so sad to see it in that state though. It is truly magnificent and thanks so much for sharing these pics. Mansions are my favourite


----------



## evilnoodle (Jan 21, 2011)

I wondered when you were going to get round to putting your pics up


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 21, 2011)

ha ha I know


----------



## Bracken (Jan 22, 2011)

Fantastic photos. 

Lovely (and yet so sad) to see some pics of it in its heyday.


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Jan 28, 2011)

I want this house!! (and an enormous lottery win!!)


----------



## mimidaler (Jan 29, 2011)

really lovely pics, such a beautiful house its terrible that its been left to rot like that. i'll have my fingers crossed for you to win the lottery Artful. 

I love that you took your pup on an explore, his little jacket is so cute


----------



## robbie1003 (Feb 6, 2011)

i went couple of weekends ago, well worth a look. is a shame its been left for so long. cant understand why after the fire it wasnt made to be weathertight by authority or even gouvernment. was being used by them afterall. saw the old photos on another website, itis good to se it in liveable condition. glad iv had the chance to see it.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Feb 6, 2011)

Amazing Pics!
Such A Shame To See Such A Class House In Such A State Though


----------

